# film studio title



## gaurisankaras

hello, everybody,
i'm having difficulty with Czech film studio title (I suppose it is a title):
Ústřední Půjčovna Filmů,
does anybody know how could it sound in English? I tried to translate it with online Czech-English dictionaries but no help.
great thanks


----------



## BezierCurve

I guess it'd be a "Movie Rental Centre".


----------



## bibax

*Půjčovna* means rental (service, agency), but in this particular case I should translate it as *distributor*.

Central Movie/Film Distributor.

This company doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## kusurija

Labas, tai reiškia _Centrinė kinojuostų nuoma_  .


----------

